
UK funds human trials of potential Covid-19 vaccine from Imperial - dan1234
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-vaccine-imperial/uk-funds-human-trials-of-potential-covid-19-vaccine-from-imperial-idUSKBN23M2YE
======
pkaye
Is this similar to the approach Moderna is doing?

